# تعريب الهندسة



## رفيق فتحي الجعبري (25 أبريل 2010)

الاخوة الاعزاء
اعتقد ان موضوع تعريب الهندسة سوف يفقدها زخمها ويقلل من امكانية تواصل المهندس العربي مع المهندسين من البلدان الاخرى غير الناطقة بالعربية وعلية افضل في وقتنا الحاضر ان نقوي لغتنا الانجليزية وغيرها من اللغات حتى نستطيع من بناء مجتمعاتنا وبعدها يمكن التفكير في تعريب الهندسة وغيرها من العلوم التطبيقية.


----------



## gamdiua (30 أبريل 2010)

*تعريب الهندسة يشكل عام........لا أعتقد ذلك* 
أولا : لان اغلب العلوم الهندسية تم تطويرها على يد المجتمعات الغربية (الامريكية والاوروبيه)
ثانيا : عندما يتعلم الطالب اللغة الام للعالم طبعا رايح يسهل على الطالب مواكبة كل ماهو جديد 
خصوصا اذا كان الشخص مهتم بتخصصة رح يجد سهولة في اخذ المعلومات بنفسه
دون الحاجة لمترجم او انتظار المعلومات تصله من اشخاص اخرين
لكن مايحتاجه الدارس فعلاً هو ترجمة المصطلحات و النظريات والكلمات التي تحتمل اكثر من معنى
دون تشويش في الصورة ليسهل عليه معرفة الفكرة المرجوة
عندما درست دبلوم الكهرباء كانت الكتب معربه لدينا, اعترف لكم باني لا اعرف ماذ احوت مادة التحكم الكهربائي
اذكر انني كتبت بحثا في المادة عن دوائر التحكم الكهربائي, لم يفهم الدكتور المقصد من البحث وانا لا اذكر ما كتبته
والسبب ان الكتاب لم يوضح الفكره الاساسية في طريقة عمل هذة الدوائر بناءً على ماتوفر لدينا من الاجهزة
فكنت احفظ مالم يُفهَم للإختبار
ولكن يمكن ترجمة الأفكار والنظريات الاساسية لاي من علوم الهندسة الطب الادارة وعلوم الاقتصاد
و وضعها كـ دروس اضافيه في المراحل الساسية من التعليم الابتدائي المتوسط الثانوي
كاساسيات الكهرباء من الممكن ان توضع مع مادة العلوم للمرحلة المتوسطة(( بالنسبه للي في المملكة العربية السعودية))
مثلا موضوع المقاومة الكهربائية , المكثفات , المجال المغناطيسي , الفكرة الاساسية في توليد الكهرباء وغيرها.
حبيت اوضح فكرتي عن موضوع الترجمه حيث اني درست اللغة الانجليزية
الا انني اجد عوائق في ايجاد الترجمة الصحيحة التي توضح لي المعنى الصحيح
عن طريق القواميس الورقيه تجد معنىً يخالف سياق الحديث وهي طريقه مستهلكة للوقت
أو المترجات الاليه من البرامج الحاسوبية او عن طريق الويب مباشرة تجد انها لا تعطي المعنى المطلوب دائما
اتمنى ان أكون قد اوضحت فكرتي في الموضوع وعذراً على الاطالة


----------



## صناعي1 (27 مايو 2010)

رفيق فتحي الجعبري قال:


> الاخوة الاعزاء
> اعتقد ان موضوع تعريب الهندسة سوف يفقدها زخمها ويقلل من امكانية تواصل المهندس العربي مع المهندسين من البلدان الاخرى غير الناطقة بالعربية وعلية افضل في وقتنا الحاضر ان نقوي لغتنا الانجليزية وغيرها من اللغات حتى نستطيع من بناء مجتمعاتنا وبعدها يمكن التفكير في تعريب الهندسة وغيرها من العلوم التطبيقية.



أود ان اسأل هل يتم بناء المجتمعات بتبني اللغة الاجنبية (الانجليزية)؟؟
يا أخي الكريم ان اللغة هي حاضنة الفكر، و لم تتطور امة الا عندما تعتز بلغتها و تترجم العلوم الى لغتها و تبدأ بعد ذلك بتطوير هذه العلوم و الاضافة عليها.

و كيف يتواصل المهندسون العرب الان مع المهندسين من البلدان الاخرى الان، بمعنى هل للمهندسين العرب مشاركة فعالة مثلا في المؤتمرات الدولية، هل يقومون بمشاريع مشتركة مع مهندسين غير عرب لها اثار واضحة علينا كعرب؟

اخوتي الاعزاء ان المناداة بالتعريب لا تعني بالضرورة الغاء اللغات الاجنبية تماما و قطع الصلة مع العالم، و لا تعني ان التعريب سيتم بين ليلة و ضحاها.


----------



## mosttas (29 مايو 2010)

تعريب الهندسة!!
تجربتي الشخصية كمهندس بعد التخرج والعمل اكتشفت انه لايمكن - في وضع أمتنا الراهن - الإعتماد الكامل على العلوم المترجمة ولابد من الرجوع للمراجع الأصلية لمكتشفي هذه العلوم وتجاربهم ومعداتهم التي نعمل بها ونستخدمها.
ولكن في الوقت نفسه أتذكر مرحلة الجامعة وأتذكر لو أن مهندسينا الأفاضل ترجموا لنا العلوم الهندسية في كتب مبسطة رخيصة السعر والتي ستكون كمادة مساعدة لفهم الأساسيات والنظريات الأساسية والتي ستختصر كثيرا من وقت الطلاب الذي يضيع في ترجمة النصوص بهدف فهم الأساسيات.
ولقد اجتهدت مع أحد الزملاء أن نقوم بذلك بأنفسنا والحمد لله المفاهيم والخبرات الهندسية التي نكتسبها في حياتنا العملية نخرجها في صورة كتب مبسطة بالعربية لنوفر على من يأتي بعدنا، فلماذا كل منا يبدأ من الصفر؟ لماذا لانكمل ما بدأه من قبانا؟ لو ظللنا هكذا لن نلحق بالغرب أبداً، ولا ننسى أن الغرب هو الذي أخذ عنا يوما ما فالأيام دول، فانهضوا يا أهل الهمة.


----------



## نجار (23 يونيو 2010)

انا مع التعريب الصحيح لمصطلحات الهندسة مع المحافظة على لغتها الاصلية
حتى ان كثير من المهندسين الذين تخرجوا من الجامعة ودرسوا الهندسة المعربة
لم يكونوا بالمستوى الصحيح اسوة بزملائهم من درسوا باللغة الام للهندسة ( الانكليزية )

تحيتي


----------



## عبدالرحمن حنيش (14 أغسطس 2010)

بالفعل واجهنا مشاكل كثيره انا وزملائى فى ترجمة بعض المراجع الاجنبيه فلابد من التعريب ولكن يكون من قبل متخصيصين فى علوم اللغه العربيه بمساعدة المهندسينالذين لديهم خبره كبيره فى مجال الهندسه


----------

